# ED Mileage Record Holder



## raptorctr (May 11, 2006)

5,800 Miles over 55 days. I did all the driving.


----------



## lhe (Feb 21, 2007)

800 miles from 1PM to 3AM, shared, from Salzburg to London.


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

Contact Patch said:


> Will you do some track days this time? :thumbup:


Yep. 3 days in August at Nurburgring.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

2005: approx. 1000mi in 7 days: Germany, Austria, Czech Republic.

2007: 4672km (2903mi) in 18 days: Germany, Austria (briefly), Italy, France.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212244

I'll try to do better in 2009.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

L Seca said:


> Yep. 3 days in August at Nurburgring.


BMW School? If so, please post a detailed report, I'm considering it for my 2009 ED...


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

I usdually break my journeys but from those that I haven't, 900 miles in a MB 350SL from Seefeld in Tirol (Austria) to Bournemouth (England) in 13 hours in pre-chunnel days (using a Calais - Dover hovercraft) was a memorable one

as was a gruelling Brindisi (Italy) - London (England), 1,500 miles in 21 hours (2 drivers though).


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

32XX miles. 19 days. 
*
Hotel/Villa destinations
*Munich
to Venice
to Rome
to Amalfi
to Siena, Tuscany
to Lake Como
to Zernez, Switzerland
to Breitenwang, Austria
to Rothenberg
to Munich

Road trips from all of these destinations except Venice.
All totally unforgettable.


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

adc said:


> BMW School? If so, please post a detailed report, I'm considering it for my 2009 ED...


Yes. Will do.


----------



## jacksonhunter31 (Jan 25, 2007)

1308 miles in 5 days...only four days of actual driving though..


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

L Seca said:


> 2002: 4700 miles in 22 days, (Germany, Austria, Italy, Switzerland), including 5 track days.
> 
> 2005: 4978 miles in 21 days, (Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Denmark. Norway and back), including 3 track days.
> 
> 2007 (so far): 2950 miles in 14 days (Germany, Italy, Corsica, France). 2 more weeks coming in August!


Wow..3 week ED's...living in Carmel. Life must be good  I love going to Laguna Seca to take the Laurels Grade road from the track over to Carmel (Baja Cantina baby!)

Just got back from my ED..did 512 miles in 6 days. So not exactly a record. I spent most of my time sight seeing. My longest one day drive was from The Grossglockner to Innsbruck.


----------



## Moh318TI (Nov 27, 2006)

My wife and I ended up with 4486 miles on the odometer in 6 weeks and 6 countries. We went to Germany, Austria, Italy, France, Ireland and the UK (Northern Ireland and England). The bulk of the mileage was in the first 3 weeks when I was with her and our son.

Can we count miles on the ferries? The overnight ferry from France to Ireland should be worth something 

We just came back and I am trying to post our writeup under the 12 week limit


----------



## Ransome (Jan 20, 2007)

Just returned today and we did 2805 miles in 17 days with the car, 22 day of the trip. If your objective is to drive, drive, drive, by all means, go for the record. I would advise from my experience to spend more time in each location. After all, you will have the car for a long time after you get back.


----------



## From the Helm (Mar 18, 2007)

5305 miles in 4 weeks, Germany, France, Spain, France, Switzerland, Austria, Germany. Saw snow flakes in July and temps near 100 in in Spain, EPIC vacation that I can never top.....though track time in 2009 might be a nice adventure.

Some day a trip report might happen.


----------



## drklion (Apr 15, 2004)

PollyBoston said:


> Hi folks,
> I was wondering what the most miles you put on your car doing a ED pickup. How many miles you put on and how many days? Oh... and one more thing... did you do all the driving or share?
> 
> I'm curious to see who the ED Mileage Record Holder is of the forum. heheheh.... Soon it may be me.... my itinerary is very ambitious.
> ...


Polly,

How about 3,170 miles in 17 days and 5 countries (Germany->Austria->Italy->Greece->Italy->Switzerland->Austria-> Germany):rofl:

The Machine: 335i Cabrio

You will have fun with your new Machine.:thumbup: I know I did even though it is for my wife. All the driving was done by me except for 3 miles and that was from BMW.

I guess now I have to let my wife drive my 750Li sitting in the garage when we get back home.:bawling:


----------



## TheGuest (Apr 11, 2007)

1088mi/5days = 217mi/day
Munich->Salzburg->Munich->Dachau->Prague->Berlin->Munich


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

*More than 5,900 miles in 30 days*

2002 325ci with 5,918 miles on it at redelivery.

30 days from Munich to the southwest extremity of Europe (Cabo de São Vicente in Portugal) and back to Nice via La Coruña in Spain... with a lot of detours.

I did most of the driving except for about 80 kms on the "route des Crêtes" in Alsace, where I let my wife drive.

PS: I think I did about 6,200 miles on my first ED in June 2001 (Munich to Paris ... with a few detours), but I don't have any record to verify it.


----------



## vnrajan (Jun 14, 2007)

6840 kms (4250 miles) in 25 days traveling through Germany, Austria, Switzerland, The Netherlands, Belgium and France in July 2007. I was the only driver.

Max'ed out at 215 KPH (135 MPH) on the Autobahn.

Also did 2 laps around the Ring.

Car drove beautifully, enjoyed every moment! I should have done ED a long time ago. Only way to go in the future.


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

*6,163 miles in 30 days*

Found the details of the first ED in 2001.

6,163 miles in 30 days witjh a 325ci. I did most of the driving.

Germany, Austria, Liechtenstein, Italy, France, Monaco, Andorra, Spain

Highlights:
Snow storm in the Dolomites on June 3rd
Route des grandes Alpes (France)
Grand Canyon du Verdon (France)
Carcassonne
Andorra
Cirque de Gavarnie (France)
Bordeaux on June 24th for the fireworks
Crossing Place de la Concorde in Paris
Driving around the Arc de Triomphe in Paris trying to find the drop-off office


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jcs said:


> Found the details of the first ED in 2001.
> 
> 6,163 miles in 30 days witjh a 325ci. I did most of the driving.


Looks like you are in 2nd place after me for total miles.


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

L Seca said:


> 2007 (so far): 2950 miles in 14 days (Germany, Italy, Corsica, France). 2 more weeks coming in August!


Part 2 now complete. Dropped off with 5205 miles on the odo. Report to follow.


----------

